# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Service Hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự nơi nào Uy tín

## Trans24h

bây giờ thuật ngữ hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự hay chứng nhận lãnh sự không còn xa lạ với mọi người vì hầu hết các hồ sơ xin định cư, kết hôn, xin giấy phép lao động cho người nước ngoài…đều cần đến chứng nhận lãnh sự / hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự. Trong bài viết này sẽ giúp bạn phân biệt hợp pháp hóa  lãnh và chứng nhận lãnh sự khác nhau thế nào, thủ tục hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự, cũng như thời gian làm việc của sở ngoại vụ, làm thế nào để rất có thể nhận kết quả hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự, chứng nhận lãnh sự trong ngày (thậm chí  trong buổi sáng), và cách khai tờ khai chứng nhận lãnh sự/ hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự theo đúng quy định về hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự, đọc là thông suốt.

 Xem thêm *dịch vụ dịch thuật công chứng*

 Mẫu hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự của Sở ngoại vụ – Bộ ngoại giao

 Hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự / chứng nhận lãnh sự là gì?
 đó là hai quy trình tương tự nhau vì được cùng một cơ quan là Sở ngoại vụ (thuộc Bộ Ngoại giao) ký, đóng dấu lên tài liệu nhưng khác nhau là mục đích khác nhau nhau:

 Hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự là việc cơ quan thẩm quyền của Việt Nam (cụ thể là Sở ngoại vụ TPHCM) xác nhận chữ ký, con dấu và chức danh của người ký trên tài liệu, văn bản của nước ngoài là thật để tài liệu này được công nhận và sử dụng tại Việt Nam.

 Chứng nhận lãnh sự là việc cơ quan thẩm quyền của Việt Nam xác nhận chữ ký, con dấu và chức danh trên tài liệu, giấy tờ của Việt Nam là thật, để tài liệu này được công nhận và sử dụng ở nước ngoài.

 Vậy là bạn rất có khả năng phân biệt đâu là chứng nhận lãnh sự và đâu là hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự, chúng giống nhau ở chỗ đều được một cơ quan thẩm quyền của Việt Nam chứng nhận, còn khác nhau là mục đích sử dụng ở Việt Nam hay ở nước ngoài.

 hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự là gì

 Hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự ở đâu tại TPHCM?
 Cơ quan tiếp nhận chứng nhận lãnh sự,  hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự ở Việt Nam thì có nhiều cơ quan, trong bài viết này chúng tôi chỉ nói đến Sở ngoại vụ Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, Hiện giờ đây chính là cơ quan hot nhất vì hầu như các giấy tờ, tài liệu được tiếp nhận và trả kết quả, hay được nhiều cơ quan, cá nhân sử dụng.


 Theo quy định về hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự, Bộ ngoại giao là cơ quan đủ thẩm quyền để hợp pháp hóa các tài liệu trong nước, còn các cơ quan đại diện ngoại giao, các lãnh sự quán, đại sứ quán hay cơ quan được ủy quyền có thẩm quyền hợp pháp hóa các tài liệu ở ngoài nước.

 Thời gian tiếp nhận văn bản của Sở ngoại vụ TP. Sài Gòn
 Giờ mở cửa: Buổi sáng : 7 h 45 – 10 h sáng

 Buổi chiều: 1 h 15  – 3h chiều

 Thời gian trả kết quả của Sở ngoại vụ TP. Hồ Chí Minh
 Buổi sáng : 7 h 45 – 11 h sáng

 Buổi chiều: 1 h 15  – 4h chiều

 hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự ở đâu

 Hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự ở đâu tại Hà Nội?
 Cơ quan tiếp nhận chứng nhận lãnh sự, hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự ở Hà Nội phải nhắc tới là Cục lãnh sự thuộc Bộ ngoại giao Việt Nam, hiện nay đây chính là cơ quan hot nhất vì hầu như các giấy tờ, tài liệu được tiếp nhận và trả kết quả, hay được nhiều cơ quan, cá nhân sử dụng.

 Thông tin liên hệ
 Cục Lãnh sự Bộ Ngoại giao Việt Nam

 Địa chỉ: 40 Trần Phú, Điện Bàn, Ba Đình, Hà Nội

 Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3.7993125
 Fax: (+84 4) 3.8236928
 Email: cls.mfa@mofa.gov.vn


 Theo quy định về hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự của pháp luật Việt Nam, Bộ ngoại giao là cơ quan đủ thẩm quyền để hợp pháp hóa các tài liệu trong nước, còn các cơ quan đại diện ngoại giao, các lãnh sự quán, đại sứ quán hay cơ quan được ủy quyền có thẩm quyền hợp pháp hóa các tài liệu ở ngoài nước.

 Thời gian tiếp nhận hồ sơ của Cục lãnh sự Hà Nội
 Giờ mở cửa: Buổi sáng : 7 h 45 – 10 h sáng

 Buổi chiều: 1 h 15  – 3h chiều

 Thời gian trả kết quả của Cục lãnh sự Hà Nội
 Buổi sáng : 7 h 45 – 11 h sáng

 Buổi chiều: 1 h 15  – 4h chiều

 Thủ tục hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự / chứng nhận lãnh sự
 Đối với việc hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự các giấy tờ, tài liệu của nước ngoài để sử dụng ở Việt Nam thì thủ tục hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự gồm:

 1. Giấy tờ, tài liệu yêu cầu để hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự tại Sở ngoại vụ TP. Hồ Chí Minh (trước đó, giấy tờ, tài liệu này phải được chứng nhận lãnh sự bởi cơ quan ngoại giao của nước ngoài tại TP. Hồ Chí Minh, nếu chưa có dấu xác nhận của Lãnh sự quán/đại sứ quán nước ngoài tại TPHCM, thì phải làm thêm bước này trước khi hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự).

 + Bản photo của giấy tờ tài liệu cần hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự (không cần công chứng, chỉ photo là đủ)

 2. 01 bản dịch sang tiếng Việt của giấy tờ, tài liệu trường hợp tài liệu, giấy tờ này không phải là tiếng Anh. Bản dịch này được công ty dịch thuật xác nhận. Chú ý, nếu tài liệu là tiếng Việt hoặc tiếng Anh thì không cần cung cấp bản dịch.

 3. 01 tờ khai chứng nhận lãnh sự / hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự , theo mẫu số LS/HPH-2012/TK (phải khai trực tuyến, in ra và ký tên)

 tờ khai chứng nhận lãnh sự / hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự , theo mẫu số LS/HPH-2012/TK

 4. Bản gốc giấy tờ tùy thân, thường là cmnd, hoặc hộ chiếu gốc trường hợp nộp trực tiếp. Trường hợp nộp qua đường bưu điện thì chỉ cần nộp bản photo cmnd, hộ chiếu (không cần chứng thực).

 01 phong bì ghi rõ họ tên, địa chỉ chỉ người nhận, số điện thoại (trường hợp đăng ký gởi và nhận kết quả qua đường bưu điện)
 Chú ý: Bản gốc của tài liệu đề nghị hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự và bản photo, trong trường hợp cán bộ tiếp nhận hồ sơ / Sở ngoại vụ TP. Hồ Chí Minh nghi ngờ tính trung thực của tài liệu. Tuy nhiên, tiếng nước ngoài thì ít có trường hợp này xảy ra. Và thực tế, ít có ai làm giả văn bản vì sở ngoại vụ tra cứu rất kỹ. Bị phát hiện làm giả, thì giấy tờ, tài liệu sẽ bị tịch thu và có khả năng bị truy cứu trọng trách trước pháp luật.

 Thủ tục hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự

 Đối với việc chứng nhận lãnh sự các giấy tờ, tài liệu của Việt Nam để sử dụng ở nước ngoài thì thủ tục chứng nhận lãnh sự gồm:

 1. Giấy tờ, tài liệu yêu cầu để chứng nhận lãnh sự tại Sở ngoại vụ TP. TP HCM. Tùy theo lãnh sự quán mà tài liệu, giấy tờ này được được quy định khác nhau. Thông thường các đại sự quán chỉ yêu cầu bản sao y bản chính là đủ, Tuy nhiên điều này sẽ không đúng với lãnh sự quán Đức, Malaysia, Trung Quốc hay Đài Loan. Trường hợp này bạn cần liên hệ với chúng tôi để tư vấn vì thủ tục phức tạp, không nói vài dòng tại đây được.

 Chú ý: Việc chứng nhận lãnh sự rất có thể là chứng nhận sao y bản chính hoặc chứng nhận lãnh sự bản dịch, tùy trường hợp cụ thể mà thực hiện.

 + Bản photo của giấy tờ tài liệu cần chứng nhận lãnh sự (không cần công chứng, chỉ photo là đủ)

 2. 01 tờ khai chứng nhận lãnh sự / hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự , theo mẫu số LS/HPH-2012/TK

 3. Bản gốc giấy tờ tùy thân, thường là cmnd, hoặc hộ chiếu gốc trường hợp nộp trực tiếp. Trường hợp nộp qua đường bưu điện thì chỉ cần nộp bản photo cmnd, hộ chiếu (không cần chứng thực).

 01 phong bì ghi rõ họ tên, địa chỉ chỉ người nhận, số điện thoại (trường hợp đăng ký gởi và nhận kết quả qua đường bưu điện)
 – Bản gốc của tài liệu đề nghị chứng nhận lãnh sự và bản photo để đối chiếu. Đối với tài liệu cần chứng nhận lãnh sự thì 100% phải trình bản gốc đối chiếu, các bạn chú ý nhé.

 văn bản hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự / chứng nhận lãnh sự

 Điều kiện để tài liệu, giấy tờ được hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự
 Để được cán bộ tiếp nhận của Sở ngoại vụ TP. Hồ Chí Minh đồng ý chấp thuận phê duyệt tài liệu, thì các giấy tờ, tài liệu này phải cung ứng các yêu cầu sau:

 – Tài liệu còn nguyên vẹn, không có dấu hiệu sửa chữa hay thay đổi gì hoặc mục đích không chính đáng.

 – Mẫu dấu, chữ ký và chức danh của đại diện lãnh sự/ đại sứ quán / cơ quan đại diện ngoại giao của nước ngoài phải được giới thiệu trước đó cho Sở ngoại vụ TP. Hồ Chí Minh.

 – Tài liệu, giấy tờ phải được cơ quan thẩm quyền nước ngoài ban hành và chứng nhận (gồm lãnh sự quán, đại sự quán, cơ quan đại diện được ủy quyền – các cơ quan này đặt tại TP. HCM)


 Cách điền tờ khai hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự cần chú ý các thông tin chính để điền tờ khai hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự trực tuyến (online) tại Sở ngoại vụ Tp. Hồ Chí Minh:  Chúng tôi chỉ lược qua những thông tin quan trọng:

 1. Giấy tờ cần chứng nhận lãnh sự / hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự: Chọn tên giấy tờ như bằng, bảng điểm, bản dịch…. cho đúng mục đích của tờ khai.

 2. Tên người nộp tài liệu, căn cứ vào cmnd gốc hay hộ chiếu gốc ở phần thành phần hồ sơ

 6. Giấy tờ trên sẽ sử dụng tại nước: chọn quốc gia mà hồ sơ nộp cho họ

 7. Mục đích sử dụng: định cư, du lịch, kết hôn…

 9. Nơi nộp văn bản: Sở ngoại vụ TP. Sài Gòn

 Sau khi điền xong, bạn chọn (tick) Tôi xin cam đoan những lời khai trên là sự thật và hoàn toàn chịu trách nhiệm trước pháp luật về sự chính xác của văn bản này và nhấn Hoàn chuyển sang, hệ thống sẽ hiện ra tờ khai điện tử có mã tờ khai và mã xác thực).

 Kế tiếp nên tải tờ khai về máy để lưu (để lưu số tờ khai và mã xác nhận để có thể vào in lại tờ khai trong trường thất lạc tờ khai đã in)

 Kế tiếp, In ra tờ khai hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự và kẹp cùng với chuyển sang phần tài liệu đã ghi ở trên.

 Cách điền tờ khai hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự

 Thời gian trả kết quả hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự / chứng nhận lãnh sự
 Đối với số lượng tài liệu <= 10 bộ: 01 ngày làm việc sau khi Bộ ngoại giao tiếp nhận hồ sơ hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự / chứng nhận lãnh sự hợp lệ. Nếu bạn nộp sáng sớm hôm nay thì kết quả sẽ trả vào sáng sớm hôm sau, nếu bạn nộp vào buổi chiều, thì kết quả hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự sẽ trả vào chiều hôm sau.

 Đối với số lượng tài liệu > 10 bộ: 5-7 ngày làm việc (tức không tính ngày thứ 7 và chủ nhật)

 Trên đó là quy định chung. Trường hợp bạn cần nhận kết quả hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự trong ngày (sáng nộp chiều nhận kết quả hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự), hãy gọi ngay chúng tôi để tư vấn, tuy vậy bạn phải liên hệ sớm nhất rất có thể, trễ thì không giải quyết được.

 Các bước Hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự
 > Bước 1: Chuẩn bị hồ sơ (gồm các thành phần văn bản hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự ở trên)

 > Bước 2: Nộp văn bản

 > Bước 3: Bộ ngoại giao sẽ xem xét và phê duyệt nếu hồ sơ hợp lệ.

 > Bước 4: Người nộp hồ sơ nhận kết quả và  đóng lệ phí, căn cứ lịch hẹn trên giấy biên nhận.

 Các giấy tờ, tài liệu được miễn hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự
 Các giấy tờ được miễn hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự Việt Nam được thể hiện khá chi tiết, trong điều 6 của thông tư số 20/2015/TT-BTP của Bộ Tư pháp, cụ thể như sau:

 Giấy tờ tùy thân do cơ quan, tổ chức có thẩm quyền của nước ngoài cấp cho cá nhân như: hộ chiếu, thẻ căn cước hoặc các giấy tờ khác như thẻ thường trú, thẻ cư trú, giấy phép lái xe, bằng tốt nghiệp, chứng chỉ và bảng điểm kèm theo bằng tốt nghiệp, chứng chỉ thì không phải hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự khi chứng thực bản sao từ bản chính. Trường hợp yêu cầu chứng thực chữ ký người dịch trên bản dịch các giấy tờ này thì cũng không phải hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự.

 mặc dù thế, trong thực tế, đối với hồ sơ xin cấp giấy phép lao động cho người nước ngoài vào làm việc tại Việt Nam thì các loại bằng cấp, chứng chỉ được thể hiện bằng tiếng nước ngoài đều phải triển khai hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự và dịch sang tiếng Việt thì mới rất có thể sử dụng, và được cơ quan chức năng tại Việt Nam tiếp nhận.

 Dường như, căn cứ Điều 9. Các giấy tờ, tài liệu được miễn chứng nhận lãnh sự, hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự (Nghị định 111/2011/NĐ-CP ngày 5/12/2011 của Chính phủ về chứng nhận lãnh sự, hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự, xem tại đây)

 Giấy tờ, tài liệu được miễn chứng nhận lãnh sự, hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự theo điều ước quốc tế mà Việt Nam và nước ngoài liên quan đều là thành viên, hoặc theo nguyên tắc có đi có lại.
 Giấy tờ, tài liệu được chuyển giao trực tiếp hoặc qua đường ngoại giao giữa cơ quan có thẩm quyền của Việt Nam và cơ quan có thẩm quyền của nước ngoài.
 Giấy tờ, tài liệu được miễn chứng nhận lãnh sự, hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự theo quy định của pháp luật Việt Nam.
 Giấy tờ, tài liệu mà cơ quan tiếp nhận của Việt Nam hoặc của nước ngoài không yêu cầu phải hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự, chứng nhận lãnh sự phù hợp với quy định pháp luật khớp ứng của Việt Nam hoặc của nước ngoài.
 Các giấy tờ, tài liệu không được hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự, chứng nhận lãnh sự
 Căn cứ Điều 10. Các giấy tờ, tài liệu không được chứng nhận lãnh sự, hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự (Nghị định 111/2011/NĐ-CP ngày 5/12/2011 của Chính phủ về chứng nhận lãnh sự, hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự, xem tại đây)

 Giấy tờ, tài liệu bị sửa chữa, tẩy xóa nhưng không được đính chính theo quy định pháp luật.
 Giấy tờ, tài liệu trong tài liệu đề nghị chứng nhận lãnh sự, hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự có các chi tiết mâu thuẫn nhau.
 Giấy tờ, tài liệu giả mạo hoặc được cấp, chứng nhận sai thẩm quyền theo quy định pháp luật.
 Giấy tờ, tài liệu có chữ ký, con dấu không phải là chữ ký gốc, con dấu gốc.
 Giấy tờ, tài liệu có nội dung xâm phạm lợi ích của Nhà nước Việt Nam.
 Quy định về hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự, chứng nhận lãnh sự
 Các quy định về hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự (cũng bao gồm quy định về chứng nhận lãnh sự) được chi phối bởi các quy định sau:

 1. Nghị định 111/2011/NĐ-CP về chứng nhận, hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự ban hành ngày 5/12/2011, hiệu lực thi hành từ ngày 01/02/2012
 2. Thông tư 01/2012/TT-BNG hướng dẫn Nghị định 111/2011/NĐ-CP về chứng nhận lãnh sự, hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự do Bộ Ngoại giao ban hành ngày 20/03/2012, hiệu lực từ ngày 15/05/2012
 3. Thông tư 157/2016/TT-BTC quy định mức thu, chế độ thu, nộp, điều hành và sử dụng phí chứng nhận lãnh sự và hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự do Bộ trưởng Bộ Tài chính ban hành ngày 24/10/2016, hiệu lực từ ngày 01/01/2017
 4. Thông tư 02/2020/TT-BNG về tổ chức giải quyết công tác lãnh sự do Bộ trưởng Bộ Ngoại giao ban hành ngày 14/02/2020, hiệu lực từ ngày 01/04/2020
 5. Thông tư 01/2020/TT-BNG về Lãnh sự danh dự nước Việt Nam do Bộ trưởng Bộ Ngoại giao ban hành 06/02/2020, hiệu lực từ ngày 23/03/2020

 Dịch vụ hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự /chứng nhận lãnh sự nhanh trong ngày
 Nếu bạn là người bận rộn, bạn chưa bao giờ làm hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự, bạn lo âu không biết có làm tốt không, không biết có sai sót gì không, trong khi các lãnh sự quán lại thúc hồ sơ, lúc đó, hãy gọi ngay chúng tôi để thực hiện dịch vụ thay cho bạn, đặt biệt là chúng tôi cung cấp dịch vụ hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự / chứng nhận lãnh sự nhanh trong ngày, sáng giao tài liệu, chiều rất có khả năng nhận kết quả, thậm chí sáng giao và nhận kết quả trong buổi sáng. Tuy nhiên bạn phải liên hệ thật sớm cho chúng tôi để có đủ thời gian thực hiện.

 Xem dịch vụ hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự từng loại tài liệu

 Dường như, chúng tôi còn thực hiện sao y chứng thực bản chính để chắc chắn giải quyết nhanh hồ sơ hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự, đặc biệt là chứng nhận lãnh sự nhanh, để hạn chế việc chữ ký của cơ quan thẩm quyền Việt Nam chưa giới thiệu lên Sở ngoại vụ TP. Hồ Chí Minh. đây chính là dịch vụ trọn gói của chúng tôi.

 dịch vụ hợp pháp hóa lãnh sựNhư vậy, Trans24h cung cấp dịch vụ hợp pháp lãnh sự / chứng nhận lãnh sự nhanh trong ngày theo đúng quy định về hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự, chứng nhận lãnh sự. mặc dù thế, trường hợp văn bản không cần khẩn, thì thời gian giải quyết thông thường là 2-3 ngày từ khâu nhận văn bản, dịch thuật, chứng nhận lãnh sự / hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự. Trong giai đoạn thực hiện, rất có thể phát sinh bởi vì bản chất tài liệu (bản gốc thiếu nội dung yêu cầu, sai tên), chúng tôi cần sự hợp tác của bạn để cùng nhau giải quyết vấn đề. Kính chúc bạn nhiều sức khỏe và thành tựu, yêu đời!

 Website: https://dichthuatcongchung24h.hatenablog.com/

----------

